# Exhaust noise



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

car in question is a stock 2011 eco 6 speed
I get a weird exhaust sound when the car is warmed up, but only between 1950 and 2100 rpm!

Throttle percent doesn't effect it, in fact it'll do it off throttle if I downshift.


it's coming from the back of the car, not a turbo/manifold problem, and it sounds more like a leak or collapsed muffler internals than a heat shield or something rattling.


havn't put it on the hoist yet to look at anything, and they only thing i've changed is the fuel in the tank, which i'd hope isn't the problem.


anyone else had an exhaust noise like that?


----------



## csmock132 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, I have the same thing. Goes away as soon as the turbo boosts. Sounds like it coming from below the intake. Haven't got it figured out yet. How about you?


----------

